

Ask HN: Somewhat Urgent Request (Resume Help) - throwaway4332

Hey guys,<p>This is a really quick question. I got very short-term notice of an interview at a startup for tomorrow. This is my first technical job (I'm still in school; all work experience is as a cook). Can anyone show me their resumeso I have some ideas to work with? I have some personal projects, etc. to put on it, more just looking for what sections, style, etc. is expected for a technical resume.<p>Thanks a lot.
======
kat
Does your school have a co-op program? Even though its not a co-op job, I'd
still go visit a co-op adviser. Mine was really great at making my summer jobs
look important. Or maybe your school has a career center? They aren't as
targeted as a comp sci. adviser, but I'm sure they'd be happy review your
current resume.

------
fadzlan
Do you have a project on the sides? Or at least, if you dont have a project
yet, are you learning anything interesting so that you might have a future
personal project?

At the very least, you could also list things that you find interesting.

